# No cry sleep solution, does it work



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

I was thinking of trying the techniques in the book, but wanted to know if you tried it and did it work? TIA


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

It worked wonderfully for us. We started it right before DD's 1st birthday. DD went from waking up every 1.5 to 2 hours to sleeping a 9 to 10 hour stretch! At the same time we were using the techniques in the book we also transitioned her into her crib in her own room (we had been co-sleeping before that). So it could be the combination that made it so successful for us.
Unfortunately, over the past month she has started waking 2 or 3 times most nights. After having a few months of good sleeping I'm not used to nightwaking anymore and it's miserable!! I guess I need to go back and review the book and see what I can do.
I hope it works for you!


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

What is the general idea of this technique?


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Moving this to the Nighttime Parenting forum...


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

TranscendentalMom,

The techniques in the book are pretty simplistic. Things like creating a 1 hour bedtime routine, introducing a lovey, putting the child to bed early. The thing that helped us the most is the "gentle removal" technique Pantley suggests for babies who want to nurse all night long. That was our problem. DD woke up crying whenever she realized she wasn't attatched to me anymore. It took about a week of doing gentle removal and then she stopped wanting to nurse through the night. From start to finish it took a little less than a month and then she was sleeping wonderfully. I found it very important to keep up with the sleep journals she demonstrates so I could "see" that it was actually working.


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

We are no on day one of the no cry sleep solution plan. I never realized DS woke up so much at night. Argh! Thanks for the input mama2annabelle


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

We are on day 10 and I LOVE THIS BOOK. We bought a noise machine at Target (white noise--makes ocean, rain, crickets, etc) for $8 and it is worth its weight in GOLD, I tell you. I was so skeptical. Zoe was up at least four times a night and it's down to one now--and putting her to bed is SO MUCH EASIER THAT I HAVE TO SHOUT!

It is working for us and I'm just elated.


----------



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

I read the book and incorporated some of the techniques like when to put him to bed, the bedtime routine, and the lovey. What ended up working for my ds was me putting him in his crib and placing my hand on his back and rubbing his back not allowing him to sit up all the while singing his sleepy time song. It took awhile the first few times, but it is not uncommon for him to sleep through the night now. He just went through a bad cold and is now teething so the sleeping through the night doesn't happen so much, but know that it will as soon as the teething is done. Before I tried all of these things he would wake up 5-6 times per night and I needed to put him in the sling and walk him to sleep. Putting him to sleep now can still take 30-40 minutes on a longer night, but sometimes it only takes 5 minutes


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

...the No Cry Sleep Solution may not work for you. It didn't for us. There are some helpful suggestions, and I think everyone should try this book before moving on to something else. But consider the sleep needs of your child as well.

My daughter stopped sleeping well at around 7 months. We co-slept from a few weeks after birth. She went from waking to nurse 2-3 times/night, which I can handle, to waking hourly. And, she was having trouble going back to sleep.

I was fine with it for a while, but 2 months later, she was a different baby (from lack of sleep) and I was a mom on the edge! She's never napped well, and the not-sleeping-at-night thing made it worse. We'd get a couple hours of total sleep a night, but none of it was restorative. We tried EVERYTHING--you name it, we tried it. We finally, at 10 months, moved her to a crib and had to implement a form of "sleep training" (I dislike this term). She was falling asleep on her own (for naps and nighttime) and only waking once at night within 6 days.

I know our decision is unpopular among some populations, but it was necessary for both her health and mine. Babies need sleep, and a lot of it, for growth and development. Some babies will not be able to co-sleep successfully; this does not mean it's forever. We plan on co-sleeping again once our daughter is old enough to understand bedtime, and will lay down on her own without crying. Right now, at 14 months, we switch between rocking her to sleep and putting her down awake for her to fall asleep on her own.

She sleeps 12 hours at night, sometimes waking once or twice, and takes two 1-hour naps each day.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

The book was indeed helpful to us. Ds was almost 2 yo when we used it. It didn't lead to sleeping through the night in our case, but it did lead to a substantially more tolerable sleep schedule -- typically waking 2x a night instead of 15.

I suspect it would have worked more entirely if he was not a frequently sick baby.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

We did not follow the program precisely, but found lots of good and helpful ideas to implement - particularly the bedtime routine and the gentle removal.


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

Day one was good until the early bedtime. But b/c of the insightful feedack I will not give up.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I read the book cover to cover, and found many ideas which I had already tried - like gentle removal and bedtime routine, but I don't recall her ever discussing the potential for ALLERGIES to cause wakefullness in a baby.

Anyway, as successful as her methods are for so many, they have never improved my son's sleeping. He just plain needs his Mama near him all night long, and if he wakes up and I'm not there, he will cry for me. And he just plain needs to nurse to get back to sleep. And so we do!


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Good point, Adrienne. Meg's allergy-induced eczema was (and is) certainly a huge factor in her sleep issues.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks Megs Mom, but let me revise my last comment. Pantley does devote one or two pages to allergies and asthema, but what she writes describes the symptoms of allergies that are similar to the common cold.

If a baby or toddler has a milk or wheat allergy, it can manifest itself in no other symptom but wakefulness.

So imagine if a mother tried to follow this sleep program and was unsuccessful and her child was miserable because he just needed to nurse because of his food allergies.

The solution to wheat or dairy allergies is to remove all wheat and/or dairy from both the mother's and baby's diet for at least three weeks - that's how long it takes to get it out of the system -and then see if better sleep is the result.


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Oh, I know! I had to cut out peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, dairy, and wheat, for many months!


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm interested in trying some of the ideas but I'm rather annoyed at the way she assumes that we are all SAHM or work an 8-4 schedule. Clearly a 7:00 bedtime isn't going to work for a mama who gets off of work at 6:30 pm and a night working dad who needs dd to sleep until at least 11:00 am.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't think anything in the world will get my DS to sleep. I tried the NCSS and he wakes every time I gently remove him from my breast. He has to be rocked and held very tight to fall asleep each time with his cheek against my bare skin.
And lately his bedtime is 6am and he sleeps until 3pm, waking every two hours like clockwork to nurse. With a 4 year old who gets up at 9, I'm exhausted.


----------

